# Kritikupdate - CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit,

auf der diesjährigen CES hat sich durch einen peinlichen Zufall eine doch recht schändliche Schummelei seitens Intel aufgetan.
Während der Präsentation der neuen Intel Ivy Bridge Prozessoren passierte es. Intels Vice, Mooly Eden, spielte augenscheinlich F1 2011 von Codemasters, als plötzlich die Status Leiste des VLC Players im unteren Bild aufpoppte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Doch findigen Beobachtern von Bright Side of News und Semiaccurate fiel auf, dass die vermeintliche DirectX-11-Demo lediglich ein auf dem VLC Player abgespieltes Video war.


Mittlerweile muss Intel doch recht viel Spott einstecken, da es nun offensichtlich is, das die GPU der Ivy Bridge Prozessoren wohl doch noch mehr Probleme macht, als gedacht.

Man vermutet, das hier einfach die schlechten Treiber Intels verantwortlich sind.



> Dass Intel 12 Wochen vor dem vermutlichen Vorstellungstermin noch kein  fehlerfrei laufendes DirectX-11-Spiel vorführen kann, wirft ein  schlechtes Licht auf die Ivy-Bridge-GPU. Möglicherweise hat Intel aber  auch wieder einmal Probleme mit Fehlern in den Windows-Treibern –  darüber spotten PC-Spieler schon seit Jahren.


Die Ivy CPUS werden die benannte HD 4000 enthalten, welche laut Intel DX11 fähig sein soll und 16 Kerne besitzt.
Eine Gute AF Qualität und Unterstützung für OpenCL 1.1 soll ebenfalls integriert sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAGrPyMKA_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Otcge1cn8Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gleich am Anfang.

Persönliche Meinung: Ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha !
Ps: Warum nix auf der Main davon? 

*Update*: Aufgrund diverser Kritik, ein Update:



> Nach der Berichterstattung hat sich  Intel mit BSN in Verbindung gesetzt und dem Autor angeboten, sich  selbst einen Eindruck vom Ultrabook unter F1 2011 zu verschaffen, was  auch wahrgenommen wurde. Wie BSN nun berichtet, hat man an besagtem  Ultrabook nun eine Teststrecke von F1 2011 selbst fahren dürfen und zwar  unter DirectX 11 bei Medium-Settings. Auch dazu hat man als Beweis ein Video  gefertigt. Damit sind erst einmal angefachte Gerüchte, dass Intels  Ivy-Bridge-Grafik aktuell nicht zur Wiedergabe von DirectX-11-Titeln in  der Lage seien vom Tisch.


ht4u.net Das während der Präsi geschummelt wurde, scheint jedem aufzufallen, ob das Update des Autors nun real ist und den Fakten entspricht, oder Intel versucht, die Leute erneut vorzuführen kann ich nicht sagen. Wie Rizoma schon erwähnte, könnte Intel natürlich auch Einfluss nehmen, auf "Nachforschungen"

Fakt ist, dass man sich während der Präsentation sicher sein kann, dass er nicht spielt. Was nun der Realität entspricht beim Test danach... *wer weiß*... Es bleibt zumindest viel Spielraum für Spekulationen!

@Rizoma, hoffe es ist OK wenn ich dich zitiere!



Rizoma schrieb:


> klar wenn ich von einem Mitarbeiter in mein In-Ear  Kopfhörer gesagt bekomme das die Presse VLC gesehen hat würde ich es  auch als Witz runter spielen!
> Deswegen frage ich mich ja ob es  evtl. Intel sogar AnandTech an der Nase herum führt denn auf dem Intel  Presentationsvideo sieht mir die Grafik detailreicher aus als auf dem  Video von AnandTech (kann mich wie ich schon gesagt habe auch Täuschen).  Könnte ja auch ein High End Desktop Rechner im Hintergrund sein von dem  die Bilder Gestreamt werden



Weitere Meinungen, welche ich pers. Interessant finde:



MaZe schrieb:


> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *Fuzi0n*
> ...


 
Jeder, der sich nicht mit dieser News anfreunden kann, sei doch trotzdem gebeten, auf dem Boden zu bleiben.

Danke und viel Spaß *beim Mutmaßen* 

MfG

Quelle: www.heise.de


----------



## JHD (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Video gibts wohl nicht irgendwo?


----------



## blackout24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Einer hätte per Fernbedienung das Video schneller abspielen sollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Autsch, mit den Fingern im Honigtopf erwischt zu werden ist peinlich. Es hätte aber auch so auffallen müssen, außer er hätte die Demo auswendig gelernt. Überall nur Lug und Trug, es hat wohl keiner mehr die " Balls " einen Fehler oder Probleme einzugestehen.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Video is on.
Außerdem, man siehts an seiner Gestik, die Bewegungen passen garnicht zum Vid^^


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

CES 2012: Intel demos DX11 on Ivy Bridge based Ultrabook - YouTube

 "1, 2, 3, Let´s go"


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> CES 2012: Intel demos DX11 on Ivy Bridge based Ultrabook - YouTube
> 
> "1, 2, 3, Let´s go"


 
noch besser, ich nehms mal mit auf^^ Thx


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

EXTREM FAIL  der gehört rausgeschmissen ! das hätte jeder 16jährige hinbekommen ohne das es auffliegt  VOLL STULLE DIE FREAKS


----------



## Askard (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Wohl nicht ganz 
UPDATE: 
User aus unserer Community merken an, dass Mooly Eden zum Ende der  Präsentation darauf hinweist, dass er nicht selber fährt, sondern ein  Mitarbeiter im Backstage-Bereich. Der VLC-Player bietet nämlich auch  eine Streaming-Funktion, die das Bild des Backstage-Rechners auf den  Präsentationsrechner überträgt.  

AnandTech hat nochmal bei Intel nachgehakt. Demnach soll die  Live-Präsentation eher spontan in die CES-Pressekonferenz integriert  worden sein, weshalb die Zeit fehlte sie auf der Bühne vorzubereiten.  Darüber hinaus hatte AnandTech die Möglichkeit das Spiel auf einem  Ivy-Bridge-basierte Notebook selbst anzuspielen. Das Resultat ist im  folgenden Video zu sehen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCBy4MK32I4
Quelle:Tuschte Intel DirectX 11 Live-Demo vor? - News Hartware.net


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

OMG das Jahr ist noch so jung aber so ein patzer wird im Jahr 2012 schwer zu toppen sein


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Askard schrieb:


> Wohl nicht ganz
> UPDATE:
> User aus unserer Community merken an, dass Mooly Eden zum Ende der  Präsentation darauf hinweist, dass er nicht selber fährt, sondern ein  Mitarbeiter im Backstage-Bereich. Der VLC-Player bietet nämlich auch  eine Streaming-Funktion, die das Bild des Backstage-Rechners auf den  Präsentationsrechner überträgt.
> 
> ...



Wer berweist mir, das es so war? Is der aktuelle "Beweis" auch echt? Fragen über Fragen, für die wir erst ne Antwort kriegen, wenn die CPUs raus sind


----------



## Askard (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Wer berweist mir, das es so war?


Wer beweist mir, das jemals ein Mensch den Mond betreten hat?


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Askard schrieb:


> Wer beweist mir, das jemals ein Mensch den Mond betreten hat?


 
Ein Flug aufn Mond is wohl was anderes alsn Rechner mit lauffähiger CPU


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



> dass er nicht selber fährt, sondern ein  Mitarbeiter im Backstage-Bereich.



Warum guckt er dann wie ein 18jähriger, der zum ersten Mal zu schnell in eine Kurve fährt?


----------



## Askard (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ein Flug aufn Mond is wohl was anderes alsn Rechner mit lauffähiger CPU


dann formulier ichs anders
Wer beweist mir, das ne 7970 schneller als meine 480 is? 
hatte noch keine in Händen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Gut nach dem Video siehts natürlich anders aus, aber es hinterläßt einen Beigeschmack. Man hätte doch sagen können das jemand im Hintergrund zockt und dort eine Cam aufstellen können


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut nach dem Video siehts natürlich anders aus, aber es hinterläßt einen Beigeschmack. Man hätte doch sagen können das jemand im Hintergrund zockt und dort eine Cam aufstellen können


 
Das mein ich auch, warum nicht gleich so rausrücken damit? Wäre nichts schlimmes dran gewesen. Die Erklärung sieht mir nach Ausrede aus...



Askard schrieb:


> dann formulier ichs anders
> Wer beweist mir, das ne 7970 schneller als meine 480 is?
> hatte noch keine in Händen


 
Ja, DU, nur leider gibts die schon zu kaufen, den Ivy nicht


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

kann es sein das Intel doch geschummelt hat denn auf dem zweiten video im start Post, kommt mir das so vor als wäre viel mehr Details an als wie auf dem Aufklärungsvideo von AnandTech

Kann auch sein das es Täuscht da sie in beiden Videos unterschiedliche Strecken fahren


----------



## Bennz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

wieso patzer? warum schummeln? es kann doch ned sein das ihr alle nicht merkt das der Herr sogar noch witze darüber macht. und dazu gabs schon ein Main Artikel.

ok war nen update, kein zweiter artikel. hier . grflrtl is auch nur nen kommie im artikel  -> stand paucke für Bennsen.



Adam West schrieb:


> Das mein ich auch, warum nicht gleich so  rausrücken damit? Wäre nichts schlimmes dran gewesen. Die Erklärung  sieht mir nach Ausrede aus...


 
nichtmal 45 sekunden nach renn start steht er auf und macht jokes........


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Hahaha, dass erinnert mich an die erste offizielle WeTab Präsentation. 

MfG


----------



## dochurt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Mein lieber Adam West, als Du die News hier Online gestellt hast, war die schon 4Std. aufgelöst. Recherche hilft manchmal 

Intel mit einem Fake bei der DirectX-11-Live-Vorfhrung auf der CES? [Update] - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Und das passende Video von BSN die diese Ente erst ins rollen gebracht haben :
Exclusive: VIDEO Intel Lets Us Test DX11 on Ivy Bridge - Bright Side Of News*

Schlechte Online-Redakteure gibt es zuhauf, aber als bekennender AMD-Anhänger giert man nach solchen Gänsen


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Das mein ich auch, warum nicht gleich so rausrücken damit? Wäre nichts schlimmes dran gewesen. Die Erklärung sieht mir nach Ausrede aus...


In jedem Fall. 
Vor allem war es ja angeblich spontan, warum dann das Lenkrad? Ne, dass war geplant, die wurden erwischt und versuchen sich jetzt ziemlich unglücklich herauszureden. 

MfG


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Bennz schrieb:


> wieso patzer? warum schummeln? es kann doch ned sein das ihr alle nicht merkt das der Herr sogar noch witze darüber macht. und dazu gabs schon ein Main Artikel.
> 
> ok war nen update, kein zweiter artikel. hier . grflrtl is auch nur nen kommie im artikel  -> stand paucke für Bennsen.
> 
> ...



klar wenn ich von einem Mitarbeiter in mein In-Ear Kopfhörer gesagt bekomme das die Presse VLC gesehen hat würde ich es auch als Witz runter spielen!

Deswegen frage ich mich ja ob es evtl. Intel sogar AnandTech an der Nase herum führt denn auf dem Intel Presentationsvideo sieht mir die Grafik detailreicher aus als auf dem Video von AnandTech (kann mich wie ich schon gesagt habe auch Täuschen). Könnte ja auch ein High End Desktop Rechner im Hintergrund sein von dem die Bilder Gestreamt werden


----------



## RedBrain (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*
Was für ein reiner Zufall. Das dümmste überhaupt, das Spielvideo via VLC abzuspielen und die Steuerung nachzumachen.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Mein lieber dochurt: Das ist bereits bekannt! Hättest du das Update korrekt gelesen, hättest du gesehen, dass im *Nachhinein* gespielt wurde. Das ändert nichts daran, das die Präsentation möglicherweise Fake war und auch das steht im Text, es geht um die Präsentation.

Wenn die News schon Stunden alt ist, warum hat dann ein professioneller online Redakteur wie du noch nichts online gestellt? Deine persönlichen Spitzen kannst du dir doch sparen 

Ps: Genauso könnte ich behaupten "Das ein AMD hater wie du hier einen persönlichen Kriegsfeldzug gegen sich sieht, muss ja sein" 

Meine Güte...


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Vielleicht kann der Typ vor der Bühne den Wagen keine 10 sekunden auf der Strecke halten, und man hat deshalb jemand hinter die Bühne gehockt. Theorien könnte man so einige aufstellen.


----------



## belle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Askard schrieb:


> Wer beweist mir, das jemals ein Mensch den Mond betreten hat?


 
Da oben isn kleiner Spiegel, der täglich einen Laser reflektiert um den Abstand zur Erde zu messen. Die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien sind Bulls... Die Beleuchtung und die Schatten passen auf den Videos. Die Sterne sieht man wegen der Überbelichtung durch die Mondoberfläche nicht und eben jene lenkt durch Unebenheiten scheinbar auch Schatten bei nur einer Lichtquelle ab. Kannst du ja in einem Versuch nachbauen. Vielleicht waren sie ja oben und sind gestorben, aber sie waren oben.

Zum Thema:

Lustige Geschichte, auch wenn es gestreamt war, ist es natürlich trotzdem schon ein Anwärter auf das Fettnäpfchen des Jahres.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Deswegen, Theorien sprießen nur so heraus... Das sollte selbst dochurt verstehen...

Wenn sich jemand hierdurch angegriffen fühlt, soll er gehen, das ändert nichts dran, das möglicherweise die Präsi fake war!
Was der Autor im *Nachhinein *gespielt halt, spielt doch hier keine Rolle, da es um die Präsi geht!

siehe: 



Rizoma schrieb:


> klar wenn ich von einem Mitarbeiter in mein In-Ear  Kopfhörer gesagt bekomme das die Presse VLC gesehen hat würde ich es  auch als Witz runter spielen!
> 
> Deswegen frage ich mich ja ob es  evtl. Intel sogar AnandTech an der Nase herum führt denn auf dem Intel  Presentationsvideo sieht mir die Grafik detailreicher aus als auf dem  Video von AnandTech (kann mich wie ich schon gesagt habe auch Täuschen).  Könnte ja auch ein High End Desktop Rechner im Hintergrund sein von dem  die Bilder Gestreamt werden



Wer weiß was wirklich war. _Schummeln _war es auf jeden Fall, denn niemand hat davon gewusst!


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Wenn er Jokes hätte machen wollen hätte er mit seinem "Fahrtalent" angeben können.
Und wieso muss der Mitarbeiter das "Backstage" machen, wenn es doch funktioniert?

Als Gag hätte man den echten Fahrer samt Notebook nach vorn holen können.
Notfalls setzt man dem Mitarbeiter eine Papiertüte mit Löchern für die Atmung und Augen auf.

Aber als Stream ist wie im Music Biz das Playback/Background-Sänger.


----------



## Fuzi0n (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

EDIT: Jetzt habe ich mir auch das Video angeschaut. Er hat am Ende gesagt, dass er nicht gefahren ist......

Aber das Video wurde auf jeden Fall aufgenommen und nicht gestreamt. Beim Stream bewegt sich der Zeiger auf der Zeit-Werkzeugleiste nicht.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe aufgrund der Kritik die News mal aktualisiert. Jeder möge sich seine eigene Meinung bilden.
@Rizoma: hoffentlich haste nix dagegen


----------



## Ahab (11. Januar 2012)

Absolut bitter... Ob sie zurückrudern, oder das Gegenteil beweisen wollen oder sonst was - sie haben es sauber verka***. Krass ist das peinlich. Fremdschämen - Level 99


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> LOL, wer soll das denn glauben? Weil Opa Mooly Eden nicht fahren kann, wurde die Präsentation des Spiels aufgenommen? Wahrscheinlich musste das sein, weil er einen Grauen Star hat und immer zittern muss.
> 
> Intel hat geschummelt, ganz klar. Jetzt versuchen sie sich da raus zu reden (wahrscheinlich mit einer "Finanzspritze" an Anand). Außerdem hat Anand hat noch nicht mal gezeigt, was für Hardware im Laptop steckt.
> 
> Schön zu wissen, dass Anand auch gekauft ist.



naja gekauft würde ich jetzt nicht sagen aber es hinterlässt bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack das sie nicht die selbe strecke unter den selben Settings fahren!


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Ja gekauft habe ich nicht erwähnt  oder meinst du nicht mein update?^^


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ja gekauft habe ich nicht erwähnt  oder meinst du nicht mein update?^^


 
1. ne habe kein Problem mit dem Zitat ich steh zu meiner Meinung 
2. das mit dem gekauft war für einem anderen User bestimmt hatte nur nicht die Zitat Funktion benutzt da ich nicht gedacht hätte das 5 post zwischen meiner Antwort kommen würden ^^

Was ich noch anmerken möchte zu meinen weiter oben genannten kritischen Post. Ich bestreite nicht das die neue IB mit der HD Graphics 4k DX11 kann nur ob ein User davon nutzen erfährt ist eine ganz andere Sache denn eine Radion HD 5440 für knapp 23€ kann auch DX11 nur zocken kann man damit nicht !


----------



## Kev95 (11. Januar 2012)

Das is ja mal echt ein Witz...
Eine Schande für Intel und die Fangemeinde...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

Er ist wahrscheinlich nur ein schlechter Spieler, deshalb wahrscheinlich das Video.
Ich sehe hier nichts Peinliches oder ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

es ist ein unterschied ob man mit DX11 auf high oder nur auf low spielen kann


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Das passt schon so. Deiner Kritik, die ich zitierte, kann ich voll zustimmen, das passt gut in den Startpost. Preiskriege belassen wir lieber hier im Thread War


----------



## dochurt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Bitte?  Ich habe die News gemacht weil es einfach peinlich ist! Als ob ich noch nie andere news gemacht habe
> Hier fühlt sich jemand aber heftig angegriffen
> 
> Wenn es dir nicht passt, das ICH die news gemacht habe, dann schreib doch eine eigene


 Peinlich ist eigentlich das Du davon eine News gemacht hast, Heise als Quelle ?? HIer mal ein Statement aus den Heise-Kommentaren, weils ganz gut passt :


> 11. Januar 2012 13:23
> *         Liebes Klickzahlen-Vieh...         *
> 
> _Lethargo_      (mehr als 1000 Beiträge seit 21.10.04)
> ...


Einer der wenigen der es korrekt erkannt hat 

Wenn Du/Ihr einfach mal über Intel abkotzen wollt, kein Thema aber dann deklariert es auch so ! Ich läster dann auch mit über INTEL ^^

Für diese Meldung die ja auch auf Heise Steht/Stand gibt es von mir die Goldene Himbeere für investigativen Online-Journalismus .
Keine Frage, den haben sie sich verdient


----------



## FreezerX (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die gezeigte Szene der Grafik-Benchmark von F1 2011 ist. Hamilton von P24 in Monaco. Die Szene fährt von "alleine".


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Nur komisch das der Anfang der Präsentation von Eden selbst offensichtlich ernst genommen wird, da er wirklich versucht hat zu fahren. Erst später wandelt er es in das "Freihandfahren" um.
Nur weil Lethargo behauptet, es wäre absicht gewesen und eine absichtliche humoristische Darstellung während der Präsentation, entspricht das noch lange nicht den Tatsachen.

Das du natürlich jetzt versuchst, einen Beitrag als bloßen Fakt hinzustellen, wundert mich nicht. 



dochurt schrieb:


> Peinlich ist eigentlich das Du davon eine News gemacht hast



Genauso gut können deine "Fakten" verdreht werden. Dadurch, dass er versucht hat, humoristisch zuzugeben, dass es ein Videostream ist, indem er freihändig fährt und nun jemand im heise.de Forum dies so angibt zu erkennen, zeigt mir eigentlich nur, das du dich leichtfertig mit Forenbeiträgen von heise.de ködern lässt und vermeintliche Warheiten dieses Beitrages als göttliche Erkenntnis darstellst. edit: OT entfernt


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Januar 2012)

*@dochurt*

Die Kritik zur News selbst teilst du dem TE bitte persönlich per PN mit. Hier im Thread ist es OT. Weiteres dazu wird entsprechend den Forenregeln behandelt.

EDIT
Nachfolgende Beiträge entfernt.
*
B2T*


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die gezeigte Szene der Grafik-Benchmark von F1 2011 ist. Hamilton von P24 in Monaco. Die Szene fährt von "alleine".


 
Hab mir mal beide nebeneinander angeschaut es ist nicht der Benchmark aus folgenden Gründen!

1.Benchmark sieht man den Rennwagen von Hinten bei Intel Isometrisch und nur der halbe wagen ist zu erkennen (also schon mal andere Kameraeinstellungen
2. Auf beiden Videos wird zwar ähnlich gefahren aber eben nicht identisch


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

@topic: Jeder kann sich seine eigene persönliche Meinung bilden, aus diesem Grund gab es das Kritikupgrade, jeder der lieber boshaft streiten möchte, kann gern woanders hingehen.

Wie man aufgrund Vermutungen und Theorien bzgl. dieses Threads so streiten kann... 
Wie auch schon im Thread Start erwähnt, kann man schwer sagen, was nun los war und was beabsichtigt war. Deswegen gibt es das Forum, damit sich Leute drüber amüsieren, beschweren oder einfach neutral beobachten können!

MfG


----------



## MaZe (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Aber das Video wurde auf jeden Fall aufgenommen und nicht gestreamt. Beim Stream bewegt sich der Zeiger auf der Zeit-Werkzeugleiste nicht.


 
So siehts aus. Benutze zwar den VLC nicht, aber wie kann der einen Fortschritt errechnen und anzeigen wo es doch bei einem LiveStream bekanntlich kein Anfang und Ende gibt... ? 

Und überhaupt: Warum zeigt man den netten, spielenden Kollegen nicht?

Das (also die Präsentation) kann PCGH jetzt schon zu den größten Fails in der IT-Geschichte aufnehmen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Askard schrieb:


> Wer beweist mir, das jemals ein Mensch den Mond betreten hat?


 
Du kannst einen Laser auf Reflektoren die mit den Apollo Missionen oben abgesetzt worden richten und messen wie lang das Licht braucht. Aber ist schon klar, auf den Fotos sieht man keine Sterne und deswegen waren die nicht dort oben oder die Pendelbewegung der Flagge als wind darzustellen ist noch lächerlicher.

Btt:
Schon seltsam, denn wenn Intel wirklich sicher mit seine HW ist, dann hätten sie es auch Live zeigen müssen. So entsteht schon der eindruck das es da noch Probleme gibt und die scheinen nicht ganz minder zu sein, auch wenn es nur Treiberseitig sein sollte.

Edit:
@dochurt
Du zeigst mit deinen  eigentlich nicht gerade einen hohen Altersgrad aber unterstellst anderen jedoch Kiddys zu sein - sehr erwachsen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

Sehr Geil, so viel Peinlichkeit gehört eigentlich bestraft. Schade, dass ich nicht in Vegas bin, ich würde mit einem Sack fauler Eier zum Intel Stand gehen.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe eher davon aus das Intel zwar DX11 kann es aber kagge aussieht weil die Details auf low/med sein müssen um es zocken zu können und die wollten sich einfach nicht die blöse geben das die HDG 4k immer noch ne beschissene karte fürs Gaming ist


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Maze, wenn es ok ist, habe ich deine Meinung, welche ich interessant finde, mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

dochurt: nimm mal die Kiefer aus dem ***** der Diskussionsteilnehmer die anderer Meinung sind als du.

Wer es bemerkt hat: egal.
Wer es postet: egal.
Wer es publik macht: egal, und wenn es auf bedrucktem Klopapier des S. Verlages stünde.

Das dort etwas nicht ganz koscher ist: Es wurde eine Live-Präsentation versprochen. Was gab es? Nichts. Schlimmer, ein Video auf dem gezeigt wird das diese Grafikeinheit etwas kann was nicht vorführbar war. Und ein Verhalten des Showstellers das darauf schließen lässt das einiges schief gegangen ist.

Vielleicht kann die Karte das Versprochene, nicht oder momentan nicht. Er hätte ja einen Journalisten Probefahren lassen können.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2012)

Peinlich Peinlich 
Würde aber eh nie in Erwägung ziehen ne HD4000 zum ernsthaften Gamen zu nutzen - andere Dinge kann sie dafür ja recht gut.
Und ich denke grade wegen DX11 sollte es für alle WoW Nerds ausreichen.


----------



## needit (11. Januar 2012)

er hats sich aber ganz gut rausgeredet .... wer englisch kann verstehts.


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

Seien wir zufrieden das der Grafikchip mit VLC, fehlerfrei ein Video, unbekannter Auflösung/Frames, fehlerfrei darstellen konnte.

Wobei das geht auch auf der CPU...


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Seien wir zufrieden das der Grafikchip mit VLC, fehlerfrei ein Video, unbekannter Auflösung/Frames, fehlerfrei darstellen konnte.
> 
> Wobei das geht auch auf der CPU...


 
Kannst mir ja gern mal sagen was man deiner Meinung mit der IGP nicht machen kann - außer vernünftig aktuelle Spiele spielen natürlich.


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> [...] außer vernünftig aktuelle Spiele spielen natürlich.


 
Aus Erfahrungen mit alten Spielen: Diese auch nicht.

OpenCl 1.1 was geht damit?

HTML5 und andere auf die Graka ausgelagerte Funktionen? (Besonders Beschleunigungsfunktionen).


----------



## FreezerX (11. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Hab mir mal beide nebeneinander angeschaut es ist nicht der Benchmark aus folgenden Gründen!
> 
> 1.Benchmark sieht man den Rennwagen von Hinten bei Intel Isometrisch und nur der halbe wagen ist zu erkennen (also schon mal andere Kameraeinstellungen
> 2. Auf beiden Videos wird zwar ähnlich gefahren aber eben nicht identisch


 
Bin der Meinung dass es der Benchmark ist, der sieht auch jedesmal etwas anders aus Manchmal schaffts der Hamilton auf P22, manchmal auf P21. Die Kameraeinstellung kann man vll. ändern im Bench, ich probiers mal aus. Und die harschen Lenkradbewegungen sprechen auch für den Computerfahrer.  Und ich sehe beim Bench das Fahrzeug wie in der Präsentation, wie auch in den meisten Youtubevideos. -> Es war der Benchmark^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Januar 2012)

Noch schlimmer sind seine Klamotten


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kann er ganz einfach nicht zocken, zumindest keine rennspiele.
Könnte sich ja folgender Kommentar dann abgespielt haben:

"Das geht gar nicht, da dauert die präsi ja 3 stunden bis ich eine runde geschafft habe"
"Ok, ich spiel es dir vor und nehm ein Video von auf, das kannst du dann der presse vorzeigen. Tu nur ja so als würdest du selbst zocken"

Resultat: siehe Tread 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind seine Klamotten



DAS zu toppen wird sehr schwierig


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann er ganz einfach nicht zocken, zumindest keine rennspiele.
> Könnte sich ja folgender Kommentar dann abgespielt haben:
> "Das geht gar nicht, da dauert die präsi ja 3 stunden bis ich eine runde geschafft habe"
> "Ok, ich spiel es dir vor und nehm ein Video von auf, das kannst du dann der presse vorzeigen. Tu nur ja so als würdest du selbst zocken"
> ...


 
Es kann aber auch sein: "Shit, man hat grad den VLC Player gesehn, wtf mach ich jetzt?" - "Alter, tu so als ob du es offensichtlich zeigen willst, denk dir was aus Mann!!" - "Check, bin freihändig gefahren und hab en Joke draus gemacht, Schwein gehabt. (Hoffentlich zerfressens die Medien nicht. Jetzt müssen wir nurnoch jemand finden, der offiziell behauptet, das Game wirklich auf Ivy gezockt zu haben.)"  Resultat: Update in der Quelle dies Threads 

Take it easy  

Aber ja, auch deins kann sein, deswegen quatschen wir ja alle Mann hier


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Januar 2012)

Sorry aber hahahahahahahaaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

Hat Intel denn schon gesagt mit welcher Hardware das Video aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## TheMF6265 (11. Januar 2012)

Ist natürlich selten dumm, aber wie er schon "3,2,1... lets go!" sagt ist klar, dass es nicht live sein kann, da das bei F1 2011 so nicht funktioniert 
Ist natürlich auch bitter, dass der blöde VLC-Player sich immer einblendet, wenn man die Maus bewegt, konnte man natürlich nicht einkalkulieren 
Nein, kann natürlich jedem mal passieren, aber ich denke, hätte sich die Oberfläche nicht eingeblendet wär es eiskalt als "live auf Ivy gespielt" rübergebracht worden, und das ist so nicht richtig
Schon bald werden wir sehen, wie sich die HD4000 wirklich in F1 2011 schlägt


----------



## Placebo (11. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat Intel denn schon gesagt mit welcher Hardware das Video aufgenommen wurde?


 Radeon HD 4000 Series


----------



## WhackShit007 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*

Schon peinlich. Als es aufflog hat er noch versucht sich aus der affäre zu ziehen. trotzdem eine dreiste täuschung von intel und dieses rechtfertigungsvideo beweist garnichts mMn.

OT:


MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Laser auf Reflektoren die  mit den Apollo Missionen oben abgesetzt worden richten und messen wie  lang das Licht braucht. Aber ist schon klar, auf den Fotos sieht man  keine Sterne und deswegen waren die nicht dort oben oder die  Pendelbewegung der Flagge als wind darzustellen ist noch lächerlicher.



so ein reflektor kann auch ein rover- gefährt da abgestellt haben. da sind nicht unbedingt menschen für notwendig. (weniger TV)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2012)

Ob es nun ein blöder Joke war oder ein fatal Error wird man ja bald mitbekommen


----------



## tils (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Peinlich ist eigentlich das Du davon eine News gemacht hast, Heise als Quelle ?? HIer mal ein Statement aus den Heise-Kommentaren, weils ganz gut passt ...


 

laut meiner Menschenkenntnis hat der Typ sich das mit dem freihändig fahren spontan als Ausrede einfallen lassen. Das macht ja inszeniert 0 Sinn. Das war ein mM ein Fake


----------



## Rodny (12. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit das Intel sagt das es eine AMD GraKa war auf der das Game lief


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Trinity wars  

Auf der Main isses jetzt auch: www.pcgameshardware.de

Nur das der Fail dort als beabsichtigte Aktion betitelt wird. Aber wir haben ja auch schon erwähnt, das Anandtech selbst testen konnte, danach.


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2012)

Trinity Wars- The Return of Bulldozer


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich meinte ich "war es" aber deine Idee is auch gut^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: CES 2012: Intel beim Schummeln erwischt*



Askard schrieb:


> Wer beweist mir, das jemals ein Mensch den Mond betreten hat?


 
Mondgestein? 
Die Funksignale der Apollo Crew, die vom Mond kamen?
Die Fotos?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Januar 2012)

Dummer Patzer.
Andererseits gut, dass das aufgeflogen ist.
Wenn auch nur unbeabsichtigt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Intel es sonst
zugegeben hätte, dass hier gefaked wurde.
Somit hätten sie alle getäuscht und das finde ich schlimm.
Wenn ein Produkt nicht funzt hat  man eben pech gehabt.
So aber verliert man meines Erachtens seine Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## steveO (13. Januar 2012)

mann siht fett : VLC , sogar 2 mal xD , dann sagt er , theyre drivin it from backstage ahhaah lmao !!!


----------



## XE85 (13. Januar 2012)

Unterlasst die gegenseitigen Fanboy Beschimpfungen. Beim nächsten mal werden Punkte verteilt.

mfg


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> So aber verliert man meines Erachtens seine Glaubwürdigkeit.


 
Aber man besänftigt die Aktionäre.


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

xD is ja klasse ... NOT


----------



## Entelodon (13. Januar 2012)

ist ja zum heulen komisch...


----------



## Heffernan (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich find es Klasse das sowas mal aufgefallen ist.
Wer weiß wieviel gefakte Präsentation die Besucher solch einer Messe schon vorgeführte bekommen haben, bloß besser.
Intel hat es eben nicht drauf.


----------



## megaapfel (14. Januar 2012)

Intel ist so ein armseliger Haufen ... So eine Aktion geht einfach gar nicht!


----------

